# Home star



## ezdayman (Jan 7, 2014)

So did work for them for the 1st time back in june.. Still no payment.. am told will get payment as soon as they get there money... hahah.. what would you say or do>> anyone else worked for these clowns?


----------



## Racerx (Aug 29, 2012)

ezdayman said:


> So did work for them for the 1st time back in june.. Still no payment.. am told will get payment as soon as they get there money... hahah.. what would you say or do>> anyone else worked for these clowns?



I would have read the forum in May.....plenty of info on here about them including from myself.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

ezdayman said:


> Still no payment.. am told will get payment as soon as they get there money... hahah..


Is that what their contract says?


----------



## BRADSConst (Oct 2, 2012)

Racerx said:


> I would have read the forum in May.....plenty of info on here about them including from myself.


Damn Racer, didn't I talk to you about avoiding the clowns from Homestar:whistling2::whistling2:


----------



## BRADSConst (Oct 2, 2012)

ezdayman said:


> So did work for them for the 1st time back in june.. Still no payment.. am told will get payment as soon as they get there money... hahah.. what would you say or do>> anyone else worked for these clowns?


 If you did any rehab work, lien their azz! FNMA just loves it when their properties have liens filed.


----------



## MKT (May 7, 2014)

Maybe we all got their name backwards. Rats Emoh.


----------



## Racerx (Aug 29, 2012)

BRADSConst said:


> Damn Racer, didn't I talk to you about avoiding the clowns from Homestar:whistling2::whistling2:


Yessir!!,and some of the best advice you've ever given me and you've given me alot!!Not trying to negate the OP's (Eazyday) post but you were warned......:shifty:


----------



## Racerx (Aug 29, 2012)

Funny thing is I just had a conversation with my painter Monday and he asked "What ever happend to those bids I gave you for those three properties?" my response to him was"I researched the company(Homestar) and all I could find was negative info on them,everywhere from LinkedIn to this site and personal conversations(Thanks Brad!!) and I would never put him in a situation where he would not get paid for his work,much less I pay him and I not get compensated"...he said he "appreciated that" and we went on to knock out a high pressure job a day ahead of schedule...moral of the story? "*It's your business do your homework!!"....*P.S Homestar still calls and Emails me every couple of weeks and if I respond(I never do) it's always the same thing, "give me half down and we'll talk" never hear from them after that...


----------



## JDRM (Apr 16, 2012)

DUDE..... Do your research before working for these companies, not after, these people make a living out of screwing people over, looks like they got another!...:whistling2:


----------



## UnitedFieldInspections (Dec 20, 2012)

I keep getting calls from them.As soon as i heard 60-90 days Net after completion i said are you on drugs or what?


----------



## jay1726 (May 30, 2013)

Which you guy would have started talking about them back in April As I am still waiting on payment from them trying to figure out how to put a lien on a property


----------



## Gypsos (Apr 30, 2012)

jay1726 said:


> Which you guy would have started talking about them back in April As I am still waiting on payment from them trying to figure out how to put a lien on a property


Depending on your state laws you it may be easier than you think. In Florida there are companies that specialize in doing them for you for a fee. Typically it costs about $30 per lien and they make sure the i's are dotted and t's are crossed. Try a search for property lien services in you area.


----------



## jay1726 (May 30, 2013)

They just send me email... "If we send payment and you don't sign a lien waiver we can't stop you from cashing the check. *If you sign a lien waiver and we don't send a payment - you can still lien the property. The lien waiver is conditional upon payment, meaning it holds weight once the check we send is cashed and clears the bank. ". They want me to sign a lien wavier first should I


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

jay1726 said:


> They just send me email... "If we send payment and you don't sign a lien waiver we can't stop you from cashing the check. *If you sign a lien waiver and we don't send a payment - you can still lien the property. The lien waiver is conditional upon payment, meaning it holds weight once the check we send is cashed and clears the bank. ". They want me to sign a lien wavier first should I


 
If you feel that they have your best interests at heart and they are qualified to dispense legal advice, then go for it! If not, seek your legal advice from someone you deem more commited and qualified. 

I know which way I'd lean.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Don't they owe you the money regardless if you sign the waiver or not?

They seemingly failed to follow thru on their half of the agreement, yet you did, now they are only willing to do the right thing if you do as they say?


----------



## jay1726 (May 30, 2013)

Just send another email to me ...."I cannot send payment until I get the singed lien waiver. *It is conditional upon payment, meaning unless you receive the check from us and it clears the bank - the document holds no weight. *Your check is on my desk, will send as soon as I get the conditional lien waiver back.*".


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

If money is tight, then you need to do what you need to do. Those kind of messages used to really get me going. My response would be, 

"I'm on my way to the courthouse now. It should be at least 45 minutes before I get the paperwork filed and make a copy for you and one for the lender. You can still reach me at xxx-xxx-xxxx if you have any other questions. Thanks and have a great labor day weekend."


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Don't forget to include court costs and filing charges....


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

GTX63 said:


> If money is tight, then you need to do what you need to do. Those kind of messages used to really get me going. My response would be,
> 
> "I'm on my way to the courthouse now. It should be at least 45 minutes before I get the paperwork filed and make a copy for you and one for the lender. You can still reach me at xxx-xxx-xxxx if you have any other questions. Thanks and have a great labor day weekend."


 
We think way too much alike.
I've done that more than once over the years.


----------



## jay1726 (May 30, 2013)

I just sent them email stating Tuesday I will be at the courthouse filing you can still reach me at. Xxxxxxxxxx l trusted that I will get paid and I haven't got paid for the work done this is another attempt to get paid not to sign any more paperwork until l get paid if I sign paperwork before payment I take away my leverage I will not do so. And I did this job in April and no profit all this for 3k crazy


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

jay, you will likely get your money one way or the other. Either these deadbeats will pay you or the bank will. It may just take a little longer going thru the courts.
Regardless, based on my experience, the only way to deal with "negotiations" like this is with your foot on their neck, from a position of power.
If you cash their check, then the lien is worthless. In theory you could still file, but it would be a waste of time and your money, and I'm sure they are aware of this. Regionals hang carrots on a stick and subs still fall for it.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

PropPresPro said:


> We think way too much alike.
> I've done that more than once over the years.


I think it is probably learned behavior though. I've spent thousands being taught that lesson, with a lot of "Fs" along the way.


----------



## BRADSConst (Oct 2, 2012)

I have signed a conditional lien waiver and my electrician and plumber send me them all the time with their invoices. It saves on them having to send another document at a later time (postage and office time). 

However, with that being said, we have a working history built on trust and common understanding of the terms which neither parties violate. I'd never sign with/for a national or regional. The level of trust just isn't there.


----------



## MKT (May 7, 2014)

Check on my desk? That's sounds pretty decent, since June the only thing I have been hearing is that I am a the top of the list of vendors to be paid it just has to be approved by management. I just here the same thing month after month.

What would you do if they sold the house less than 30 days after you completed the job, right around 4000 work. Did not take advantage of their offer to pay for product up front so those expenses were mine also. Now 6 months down the road listening and be patient waiting for payment because I am aware of the circumstance of the house being sold. Gave 30 day notice of intent to lien because of state guidelines but what good does that do me if the title has already been transferred? I emailed FNMA directly about my intent to lien with Hstar attached so every body received intent together. This was about 2 weeks ago when I was told that my situation was escalated and now an upper management priority. But as an escalated priority asked for another update yet never received it. Think its possible to lien a house when title probably has already been transferred?


----------



## BRADSConst (Oct 2, 2012)

MKT said:


> Think its possible to lien a house when title probably has already been transferred?


 Maybe, maybe not. This will depend totally on you. From your profile, you list WI as your location. I too am from WI. A real estate title can not transfer cleanly if any construction or repairs were done to a property with in 6 months of closing unless lien waivers are attached from all contractors, including subs.

HOWEVER. Per my attorney, the contracting party must be made aware of the following to be able to place a lien.

"As required by the Wisconsin Construction Lien Law, Builder hereby notifies Owner that persons or companies furnishing labor or materials for the construction on Owner's land may have lien rights on Owner's land and buildings if not paid. Those entitled to lien rights, in addition to the Builder are those who contract directly with the Owner or those who give the Owner notice within sixty (60) days after they first furnish labor or materials for the construction. Accordingly, Owner probably will receive notices from those who furnish labor and materials for the construction and should give a copy of each notice received to his mortgage lender, if any. Builder agrees to cooperate with the Owner and his lender, if any, to see that all potential lien claimants are duly paid."

This statement is included in every estimate that I send and everyone has to sign acknowledging that they have read it BEFORE I commence any work. Depending on how you bid the job (your estimate or accepting their proposal) you may be SOL. If too much time has lapsed, which I'd bet a case of beer that Homestar is trying to drag this out long enough for you to forfeit your rights, you maybe SOL.

Here is my last advice. Stop coming here looking for legal advice. Most of us are contractors at best and hacks at worst. Take every document that you have regarding this property and your relationship and seek competent legal advice. Time is wasting and us armchair attorneys won't get you the $4000 you deserve for the work completed.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

-and following up on what Brad is telling you, stop listening to the crooks holding your money too. They are not looking out for you. "Escalating" is a worn out, over used word. Many of these outfits operate out of nothing more than a two room suite. You don't think the clown in the office knows what is going on outside his door? Shake a leg man and Godspeed.


----------



## MKT (May 7, 2014)

Thanks for responding to me. Really not looking for legal advice but did appreciate the info that was given. Just threw it out there as I was looking for others opinion in the matter. My opinion is that I do not want to end up throwing another dime into a situation where there is a 50% chance I am not going to see it come back to me. Was interested to see if others had gone through a similar situation. Personally no I would not seek legal advice from a forum that has some useful information but is loaded with sarcasm. I spent 4 years in college learning how to interpret and apply business and labor law and that is why I have the opinions I do.

Wasn't really attempting to throw myself under a bus here with the remarks about my seeking of legal advice from a website :lol::lol::lol::lol:. But if that is what you need it too be Kudos :thumbup::whistling2:

Would have really like the reply you gave me without the last sentence but thought I would throw a situation out there --- not so much for myself, but as you all have done in the past --- a situation that may not have much information floating so if someone comes along with a similar situation, they have some kind of background. Thanks for the vote of confidence and I am glad you tried to put me in my place :notworthy:

- Go back to your post about employee handbooks and tell me who really needed legal advice. Not that I would ever offer any as I am not an attorney. But I would greatfully give my opinion and any applied knowledge I have to help, and in a way that would not be degrading towards you. :thumbsup:


----------



## Racerx (Aug 29, 2012)

MKT said:


> Thanks for responding to me. Really not looking for legal advice but did appreciate the info that was given. Just threw it out there as I was looking for others opinion in the matter. My opinion is that I do not want to end up throwing another dime into a situation where there is a 50% chance I am not going to see it come back to me. Was interested to see if others had gone through a similar situation. Personally no I would not seek legal advice from a forum that has some useful information but is loaded with sarcasm. I spent 4 years in college learning how to interpret and apply business and labor law and that is why I have the opinions I do.
> 
> Wasn't really attempting to throw myself under a bus here with the remarks about my seeking of legal advice from a website :lol::lol::lol::lol:. But if that is what you need it too be Kudos :thumbup::whistling2:
> 
> ...


MKT...I don't think Brad was being demeaning to you, if I may be so forward as to speak for him ..I believe the point he was conveying is in your particular situation you should seek advice from a legitimate legal source and quick!!... not us buffoons,not that I believe that was your original intent.

I thought your Op was interesting and informative because it has been the topic of many a personal phone call from Brad to myself (when he didn't know me from Adam) and I had questions about how to proceed with Homestar when I was approached, it also has led to many other topics ,some that I had'nt even thought of ! some profitable....he's a good guy...

Keep us updated on how you approach Homestar and how this situation play's out,you're in a postion to teach, you could save someone else from going through the same thing...


----------



## Racerx (Aug 29, 2012)

Racerx said:


> MKT...I don't think Brad was being demeaning to you, if I may be so forward as to speak for him ..I believe the point he was conveying is in your particular situation you should seek advice from a legitimate legal source and quick!!... not us buffoons,not that I believe that was your original intent.
> 
> I thought your Op was interesting and informative because it has been the topic of many a personal phone call from Brad to myself (when he didn't know me from Adam) and I had questions about how to proceed with Homestar when I was approached, it also has led to many other topics ,some that I had'nt even thought of ! some profitable....he's a good guy...
> 
> Keep us updated on how you approach Homestar and how this situation play's out,you're in a postion to teach, you could save someone else from going through the same thing...


I was drunk when I wrote that *,Brad is the Devil,* Please carry on ......
Thank You.



:thumbup:


----------



## MKT (May 7, 2014)

Racerx

You are just being to sensitive, just good old fun and games


----------

